# New Glock Model 32



## HOOS1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Really wasn't much of a Glock fan but this Model 32 changed my mind. This is a great gun and being a volunteer firefighter I was able to purchase it at a great price. Anyone thats in emergency services whether its paid or volunteer should take advantage of Glocks program.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I wasn't too much of a fan either until I shot mine. It's my go-to now! (G36) :smt023


----------



## precisioncg (Jun 10, 2009)

Same here. I never liked the Glock. Once I bit the bullet and decided to buy one to add to my collecton, it started to grow on me.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. :smt023


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

I never wanted a Glock, but after reading reviews and participating in gun forums, I am now the proud owner of a G19.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Like some of you I was not a fan of Glocks, until a few years back I shot one at a range.
Less than a year ago I finally bought my G17, and was very impressed with it, I like how accurate and light, weight wise it is. Figuring if it was that nice the 19 might be lighter yet, and with 15+1 capacity would be no slouch.
I rented one a few times from the local range, and recently bought my first G19. 
I still love my XD/XDms and Walther P99 but Glocks have found a place in my home.


----------



## kwikrnu (Oct 23, 2010)

The nice thing about a G32 is they are cheaper than G19 on the used market. You can get barrels to shoot .40 s&w and 9mm out of a G32 which is nice.

Here is my g32 with a 9mm barrel and my g36.


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

I have the Glock 32 and also purchased the Lone Wolf 40 cal barrell for it I wont get the 9mm barrell as I have a Sig 9mm and a Beretta 9mm. The 32 is the perfect size and balance for me, the "Commander" size of Glocks.


----------



## jstok217 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Fire dept deal*

what kind of deal does Glock have for fire dept. members?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

jstok217 said:


> what kind of deal does Glock have for fire dept. members?


glock has the G H2o... its a squirt gun with a 5 gallon magazine..... cali and mass models come with a 2 liter magazine and goggles


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wanted something for a CCW that was as good as my 1911 but smaller so I carry a Glock 30


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice looking glock

Hows that 357 sig round feel?


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

I have actually been considering getting a 32 myself but haven't yet. Tell us how she shoots cuz I'm not familiar with the 357 sig.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

jstok217 said:


> what kind of deal does Glock have for fire dept. members?


I sent you a PM describing the program.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

jstok217 said:


> what kind of deal does Glock have for fire dept. members?





TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> glock has the G H2o... its a squirt gun with a 5 gallon magazine..... cali and mass models come with a 2 liter magazine and goggles


Okay, I admit it, I LOLd. Good one!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

And due to the fact that original poster hasn't visited since April of 2010, when this thread was started, I'm going to close it down. 
If he shows up again, he can start another thread to answer the questions!


----------

